# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته-😑

## MEHRDADGH82

سلام وقت بخیر.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.راستش من علاقم ریاضی فیزیکه و تو تجربی گیر افتادم.وقتی تجربیمو میخونم(زیست)کلی گریه و زاری می کنم که چرا نرفتم ریاضی،موقع تغییر رشته یه دودلی مزخرف میاد که روم تاثیر میذاره.کلا دید پزشکی پیدا میکنم و زیستو آسون و جذاب و ....😐می بینم.بعد که مثلا از تغییر رشته پشیمون میشم بازم اون  عدم علاقه سروکلش پیدا میشه.معدلمم خوبه ترازمم میانگین 5600😑ولی به زیست واقعا علاقه ندارم.شما تجربه ی مشابهی داشتین؟چرا واقعا ادم دو دل میشه؟😑

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام
بستگی داره این عدم علاقه به چه دلیل باشه. گاهی میخونیم یه درسو و مطابق انتظارمون یادنمیگیریم به علت سختی و ....  و این باعث میشه ناامید بشیم و بخوایم کتابو پاره کنیم و بریزیم کف اتاق :Yahoo (4):  این رو باید با تلاش و کوشش و هدفگذاری درست بهش غلبه کرد و درس رو خوند ، به خودت باور داشته باش و تلاش کن....
اما مثلا من ریاضیم خوب بود و به اصطلاح استعداد ریاضی هم داشتم و از ریاضی خیلی بدم هم نمیومد اما اینقدر نبود که بخوام آیندم رو در حل مسائل در رشته های علوم پایه یا مهندسی بگذرونم  :Yahoo (1):  لذا به این نتیجه رسیدم باید بیام تجربی بخونم و به رشته ای زیر شاخه تجربی برم.
مواظب باشید سختی درس باعث نشه هدفتون رو رها کنید چون پشت کنکور این مسائل خیلی رایجه و خیلی ها دو دل میشن و تردید میکنن پس خوب سبک سنگین کنید قبل ازینکه تصمیمی به این مهمی بگیرید.
اگر به این نتیجه رسیدی میخوای بری ریاضی اینجا توضیح بده چرا میخوای بری ، مثلا رشته یا حوزه خاصی هست که فکرمیکنی توش موفق میشی؟ که اینجا بقیه در موردش اگر تجربه ای داشتن باهات به اشتراک بزارن.

----------


## MEHRDADGH82

من علاقه شدیدی به ریاضی دارم-استعدادشم دارم و بوده سه روز هنگام خوندن درس های دیگه به یه مساله ریاضی فکر کنم و یه جوابی براش پیدا کنم.از حوزه مهندسی هم به مهندسی برق و مهندسی کامپیوتر علاقه دارم.البته بحث اصلی من علاقه شدید به ریاضی و عدم علاقه به زیسته.ولی تا میخوام تغییر رشته بدم یه حسی میاد مانع میشه.نمیدونم چرا.

----------


## Shah1n

زمان ما یعنی نظام قدیم سال اول دبیرستان که هنوز انتخاب رشته نکرده بودیم درست زیست شناسی داشتیم و اگه کسی دوست نداشت میفهمید
اگر مطمئنی که زیست رو دوس نداری و علاقه ت به ریاضیه خب تغییر رشته بده
اینکه میگی دو دلی کاملا طبیعیه چون از عواقبش نا آگاهی مثلا با خودت میگی نکنه اشتباه کنم و بعدا پشیمون شم یا اینکه اینجا موفق تر باشم
باید بگم بهتون که ترس رو تو تصمیمات راه نده یعنی هر تصمیمی گرفتی مصمم باش و اجراش کن
یا بمون یا برو ریاضی
من رشتم ریاضی بود با اینکه همه میگفتن برو تجربی حتی نمره زیست اول دبیرستانم 20 بود اما ریاضیم 16 با اینحال بازم ریاضیو انتخاب ککردم و پشیمون نیستم
ببین از زندگی چی میخوای
وقتی نتونی زیست بخونی هیچوقت نمیتونی رشته بدرد بخوری هم قبول بشی و فقط وقتت پشت کنکور تلف میشه
من خودم از عربی متنفر بودم و سالها سعی کردم اما بازم نتونستم بیشتر از 20  درصد بزنم تو کنکور و هیچوقت هم نفهمیدمش
قاطعانه تصمیمی بگیر
اون حس مانع شدن هم مال  ترسیه که بقیه به جونت انداختن که بری ریاضی بدبخت میشی
بدبخت نمیشی اگه راهتو بلد باشی

----------


## miss_shadow

با یه مشاور تحصیلی باید حرف بزنین.ولی به نظرم در کشور ما در حال حاضر باید علاوه بر علاقه شرایط کار و مالی رو هم در نظر گرفت ,پسرعمه من رتبه 40 ریاضی شدن سال 95 قبلش همش میگفتن میخوام برم شریف بعد اعلام نتایج دیدیم رفته علوم قضایی!دلیلش پرسیدیم گف پسر عموش لیسانس مکانیک داشته و بیکار بوده اینم تصمیم گرفته بره رشته ای که حداقل ضمانت شغلی داشته باشه دروصورتی که میتونست با رشته انسانی و یکم راحت ترم این رشته رو بره.همین الانم بگردین تو همین انجمن کلی ارشد مهندسی و لیسانس پیدا میشه که دارن کنکور تجربی میدن باز!اول همه این شرایط درنظر بگیرین بسنجین و آگاهانه انتخاب کنین.تب اپلای هم الان داغه ولی مهاجرتم شرایط خودشو میطلبه دلخوش نباشین به اپلای و اینا.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> با یه مشاور تحصیلی باید حرف بزنین.ولی به نظرم در کشور ما در حال حاضر باید علاوه بر علاقه شرایط کار و مالی رو هم در نظر گرفت ,پسرعمه من رتبه 40 ریاضی شدن سال 95 قبلش همش میگفتن میخوام برم شریف بعد اعلام نتایج دیدیم رفته علوم قضایی!دلیلش پرسیدیم گف پسر عموش لیسانس مکانیک داشته و بیکار بوده اینم تصمیم گرفته بره رشته ای که حداقل ضمانت شغلی داشته باشه دروصورتی که میتونست با رشته انسانی و یکم راحت ترم این رشته رو بره.همین الانم بگردین تو همین انجمن کلی ارشد مهندسی و لیسانس پیدا میشه که دارن کنکور تجربی میدن باز!اول همه این شرایط درنظر بگیرین بسنجین و آگاهانه انتخاب کنین.تب اپلای هم الان داغه ولی مهاجرتم شرایط خودشو میطلبه دلخوش نباشین به اپلای و اینا.


آره اپلای خارج و مهاجرت یه زمانی ساده تر بود اما الآن با این قیمت ارز خیلی گرون شده و راحت نمیشه پولش رو جور کرد ، فقط بین 500 تا 1000 دلار هزینه درخواست به دانشگاه های مورد نظر هست که به ریال خیلی رقم بالاییه!
حفظ انگیزه در دوران تحصیل خیلی مهمه که اگر به آینده رشتت اطمینان کافی نداشته باشی خیلی بد میشه و درس خوندن رو هم سخت میکنه چون توجیهی برای تلاشت نداری.

----------


## MEHRDADGH82

این توهم علاقه به پزشکی اگه نبود دو سال پیش تغییر رشته داده بودم.میدونم این علاقه کاذب هست.چون یکی دو ماه بعد که با زیست مواجه میشم بازم اعصابم میریزه به هم.

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

شما به پرشکی علاقه داری صددرصد ...و این دودلیت بخاطر همینه 
ولی علاقت چجوریه ؟فقط به پزشکی علاقه داری(به ظاهرش) ولی حالت از پروسه ای که برای پزشک شدن باید طی کنی بهم میخوره (مث این میمونه ک عاشق دختری شدی ک خیلی خوشگله ولی اخلاقش خیلی گهه :Yahoo (20): )
من اگه جات بودم رشتمو عوض میکردم

----------


## MEHRDADGH82

> شما به پرشکی علاقه داری صددرصد ...و این دودلیت بخاطر همینه 
> ولی علاقت چجوریه ؟فقط به پزشکی علاقه داری(به ظاهرش) ولی حالت از پروسه ای که برای پزشک شدن باید طی کنی بهم میخوره (مث این میمونه ک عاشق دختری شدی ک خیلی خوشگله ولی اخلاقش خیلی گهه)
> من اگه جات بودم رشتمو عوض میکردم


 :Yahoo (23): راستش خودمم اینطوری فکر میکنم

----------


## Mohamad_R

*Oo

از الان شـر این افکارت رو بکن و تغییر رشته بده! در حالی که نمره بالای زیست شناسی رو تو 2 تا کلاس تجربی مدرسه میگرفتم، و ریاضیم داغونه ولی بشدت علاقه به درس و رشته ای دارم که کلهم ریاضی و فرسنگ ها از زیست دوره! 
من سال دهم و یازدهم علناً میخواستم تغییر رشته بدم به انسانی و فلسفه بخونم! ولی با کمی تکامل و اشنایی با شیمی فهمیدم که روحیه استدلال طلبیم رو همین شیمی ارضـا میکنه و زیاد با فلسفه انسانی و جامعه شناسی و اینا جور نیستم و بیشتر سردم میکنه. 

از همین روال اگر موقع ثبت نام بود من قطعاً ریاضی میزدم چون قبولیش بسیار آسان تر و رشته ها زیاد تره (مهندسی شیمی - نفت - پلیمر- کاربردی-محض) ولی الان هم دیر نشده و حتی اگر رتبه معقولی بیارم برای رشته های پیرا باز نخواهم زد. 
بهتره این اشفتگی رو درمان کنی و با التیام روحیه و هدف مشخص به اینده روی نیمکت درس و مشق بشینی*

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> شما به پرشکی علاقه داری صددرصد ...و این دودلیت بخاطر همینه 
> ولی علاقت چجوریه ؟فقط به پزشکی علاقه داری(به ظاهرش) ولی حالت از پروسه ای که برای پزشک شدن باید طی کنی بهم میخوره (مث این میمونه ک عاشق دختری شدی ک خیلی خوشگله ولی اخلاقش خیلی گهه)
> من اگه جات بودم رشتمو عوض میکردم


احسنت با این مثال روشن کردی همه چیزو :Yahoo (4): 
آره دیگه علاقه صرف که کافی نیست باید هر رشته ای رو با مزایا و سختی هاش آدم قبول کنه دیگه.

----------


## MEHRDADGH82

چه گیری افتادم :Yahoo (21): :troll (1):

----------

